# FMA in NY



## Verzejd (Mar 24, 2002)

What FMA instructors are closest to West Point, NY (50 miles north of NYC)?  Please give your recommendations.  Maraming salamat.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 24, 2002)

When I was at West Point in the mid-90s I wasn't aware of anyone that was close. One of my cadets took the advanced CQC course hwoever and they studied machete techniques.

Mr. Hartman (*Renegade*) would know the answer to your question--if he doesn't respond to this post then send him an e-mail or PM:
http://www.martialtalk.com/member.php?s=&action=getinfo&userid=2


----------



## arnisador (Mar 26, 2002)

There is an FMA school in Poughkeepsie:
www.americanarnis.com


----------



## arnisador (Mar 30, 2002)

See also this list:
http://users.erols.com/jlankford/FMA_in_NY.html#NYSchools


----------

